# Time ATAC dissassembly? (x-post)



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Has anyone taken apart their Times? - specifically the pins that hold the springs in.
It's a miserable day here and I thought I'd work on a project - I'd like to wire brush the aluminum body since they're lookin scratched and fugly.
The problem is that I cant figure out how the pins come out - they seem to be pressed in?
Also, if I do manage to get them out, are the springs a pain to get back into the body?

I don't have my camera w/ me so I can't shoot MY pedals, but here's a good pic of what I'm talkin about...


----------



## A1an (Jun 3, 2007)

I'd like to know the same thing. I have two pairs and both are squeaking. Think there may be some crap in the bearing seals and I'd like to clean it out. 

This is the one thing that bugs me about these pedals. There are no rebuild kits or anything. Seems TIME wants these to be disposable pedals. For this reason I may go to the Crank Bro eggbeaters (they have a nice rebuild kit available).


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

A1an said:


> I'd like to know the same thing. I have two pairs and both are squeaking. Think there may be some crap in the bearing seals and I'd like to clean it out.
> 
> This is the one thing that bugs me about these pedals. There are no rebuild kits or anything. Seems TIME wants these to be disposable pedals. For this reason I may go to the Crank Bro eggbeaters (they have a nice rebuild kit available).


the squeaking is probably from the rubber seal at the axle. you can push the seal back a bit and drop a bit of lube in there to quiet things up. the seal can dry out and start to make noise every now and then.

as far as checking the bearings, just remove the axle end cap and you can access the nut to free up the axle and get to the bearings. if your pedals are still spinning without a notched resistance i doubt the bearings need any servicing.

not sure about the springs, i've never had to do anything with them.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

had the same squeak...rubber seal, 5 second fix


----------



## cjn1014 (Jul 28, 2007)

mine are a touch older than the one pictured, but the same basic design. there is a pin that can be popped out with the proper sized drift, and if i remember correctly, you can buy new springs, somewhere out in cyperspace. the cost of 4 new springs was a healthy chunk towards a brand new pair of complete pedals.

mine have one shielded cartridge bearing, and one bushing, per axle. the sealed cartridge bearings, which can be repacked, are on the bay. not sure about getting bushings, though.


----------



## Jesse Smith (Feb 3, 2009)

*disassembly link*



highdelll said:


> Has anyone taken apart their Times? - specifically the pins that hold the springs in.
> It's a miserable day here and I thought I'd work on a project - I'd like to wire brush the aluminum body since they're lookin scratched and fugly.
> The problem is that I cant figure out how the pins come out - they seem to be pressed in?
> Also, if I do manage to get them out, are the springs a pain to get back into the body?
> ...


https://www.sicklines.com/tech/howto/time-atac-pedal-rebuilding/


----------



## highdelll (Oct 3, 2008)

Jesse Smith said:


> http://www.sicklines.com/tech/howto/time-atac-pedal-rebuilding/


thx
I'll look into that
:thumbsup:


----------



## cjn1014 (Jul 28, 2007)

those small time atac parts are available at bikeman.com, under "small pedal parts".


----------



## Spanky_88007 (Jan 26, 2007)

TIME (ahem) to reawaken this thread.

I am currently awaiting some springs and spring axles for these bad boys. I suggest going through your LBS for parts - they are all available through QBP. And they cost less that what bikeman is asking, and you shouldn't have to pay shipping through the LBS. There is also a nice little exploded view of the Zs and Aliums in QBP's online catalog. They come apart fairly easy. As for the spring axles, if anyone wants to know, the threads are M3-.50. I suggest getting some of those screws and inserting them when reinstalling the spring axle, or you'll ruin the threads in the axle. I suppose you could use the screws in the removal of the axles, but I had luck just tapping them out from the inner side of the pedal. I've got a couple pair of Zs and three pair of Aliums, and the assembly/ dis assembly procedures are about the same - except that it looks like it might be a bit more of a pain to punch out the spring axles on the Aliums. I've seen the little walk through at sicklines . com, it's pretty good.

Here we go. Hopefully QBP won't mind the borrowing of their picture.


----------



## knl2stl (Jan 7, 2011)

Chainlove.com has had 2 types of Time Atac on their super 30 minute deal, lately. (The composite body and the carbon/ti ones).


----------



## Wombat (Jan 25, 2004)

This was in a post from 2005.

Tim


----------



## RSWMTB (Jun 7, 2011)

Wombat said:


> This was in a post from 2005.
> 
> Tim


I run ATACs on all my bikes...the ones on my twin Ti 29rs are newer...no problem there...

Bu tth eones on my road bike ( I wear mountain shoes) and my spin trainer are the ones illustrated in your post...

There is no split ring to remove near the threads...

????


----------



## JMorvs (Sep 6, 2008)

REMOVING ATAC PINS - I swapped some springs between ATAC DH and MX 8 by driving the pin out from the inside with a small punch and hammer. Take a pic of how the pin looks from the inside so you can make it look the same when you reassemble. I placed the pedal in a vice, with the inside of the pedal facing upwards, so that it was pretty much just sitting in the slot without having to clamp it down and I lightly tapped the pin, from the inside of the pedal, outwards with a finishing punch (used for finish/brad nails). Be careful not to drive the punch into the pedal body when the angle gets steeper. Pull the pin the rest of the way from the outside by gently grabbing with pliers and slightly rotating while pulling. To reassemble tap the pin with a hammer and use a small flathead with the same size edge as the diameter of the pin. Tap it slowly inwards until the tip is flush from the inside of the pedal, or slightly raised (reference the pic you took before disassembling). Good luck!!


----------

